# Cigar Den Event March 4, 2006 La Aurora East Brunswick, NJ



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

La Aurora Preferidos, Leon Jimenes & Don Lino

The Cigar Den
Saturday March 4, 2006
12 noon to 4pm
415 Route 18 Southbound Side
Village Green Shopping Center (Look for the Vitamin Shoppe)
East Brunswick, NJ 08816
732-432-4004 Brien & Mike
www.thecigardennj.com

Buy 2 La Aurora 100 Anos (they have the new robusto size) or the La Aurora tubos and get a hand rolled free.
Buy 3 1495s, Leon Jimenes or Don Linos and get one of those brands free.

They will have the roller on hand at the shop rolling the perferidos.

I've been to the events before and they were a great time. PM or email caudio51[email protected] me if you have any questions. Hope to see you there!


----------

